# HAUNTED RADIO: transworld, freaks n geeks, spooky empire, hangmans house, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Transworld's Haunted House Tour, the Darkness, the Haunting of Lemp Brewery, Terror Vision 3D, the Travel Channel, Making Monsters, Gore Galore, Freaks N Geeks: Kalamazoo Horror Fest, Spooky Empire, the Hangman's House Of Horrors, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the 1997 film, "Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Next Generation." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a song from the film, "The Devil's Carnival." All of this and so much more on the January 23 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-012313.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

